# Get rid of that pesky "Get Windows 10" notification in the taskbar.



## HarrierUSA (Sep 20, 2014)

This is the easiest way to get rid of the icon. You can right-click on the date/time in Taskbar system tray and select "*Customize notification icons*" option. It'll open a new window. Now look for *GWX (Get Windows 10) *entry in the list and change its value to "*Hide icon and notifications*" using the drop-down box.










Apply the changes and it'll hide the White Windows flag icon in Taskbar notification area.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I tried this before accepting the free upgrade & it only worked until the computer was turned off or restarted. Others on here have reported the same thing in other threads. This thread has another fix that you can try. It's not as easy as hiding the icon but the outcome is the same, you'll never have to see or deal with that icon ever again. https://forums.techguy.org/threads/how-to-remove-windows-10-upgrade-notice.1149394/


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

mpeet611 said:


> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/how-to-remove-windows-10-upgrade-notice.1149394/


I've read this solution a few times and I still can't get past step 1." Load Windows Update, then click "Change settings" in the left column."
I have no clue what &#8220 or &#8221 is and I see nothing like that along the left side when I open Windows Update. I must be blind? lol


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dave, the &#8220 and &#8221 are probably typos so i would ignore them if you try that solution again.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

mpeet611 said:


> Dave, the &#8220 and &#8221 are probably typos so i would ignore them if you try that solution again.


Wish I knew for sure. I'd like to try it because Frank suggested it so it must be good.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Those are showing in HTML code. Something happened when the site was transferred over to the new platform and those didn't translate properly. But they are just quotation marks, &#8220 is the left quotation mark and &#8221 is the right one. Until we get this fixed, just substitute that code for quotation marks, i.e."

then click &#8220;Change settings&#8221; in the left column = then click "Change settings" in the left column.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Cookiegal said:


> Those are showing in HTML code. Something happened when the site was transferred over to the new platform and those didn't translate properly. But they are just quotation marks, &#8220 is the left quotation mark and &#8221 is the right one. Until we get this fixed, just substitute that code for quotation marks, i.e."
> 
> then click "Change settings" in the left column = then click "Change settings" in the left column.


Like This:

* Get rid of that pesky "Get Windows 10 notification in the task bar*

*1. Load Windows Update, then click "Change setting" in the left column.

Change the setting to "Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them" then click OK.

2. Go to Programs And Features, then click "View installed updates" in the left column, then wait for the list of updates to load.

Scroll down the list and look or search for these 2 updates:KB2990214

KB3035583 
Right-click on each one, then click "Uninstall".

Don't restart the computer until both of them are uninstalled.

3. After the computer restarts and settles down, load Windows Update again.

Click "Check for updates" then wait for it to finish.

You'll see "important/recommended/optional updates are available"

Click on that link to display the list of updates.

Right-click on the updates with the above numbers, then right click "Hide update".

4. Navigate to the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 folder.

If the GWX folder is still present, delete it and its contents.

Note: This folder was no longer present in my computers after doing the above steps.

5. If you want to change the Windows Update setting back to "Install updates automatically (recommended)", that's your choice.

Thanks CG I knew it just had to make sense somehow lol
*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome. 

I will edit the post if necessary but I'm waiting for Mike to see if it can be fixed in one fell swoop as there are other places where this happened as well.


----------

